# Top 10 Mass Building Exercises.



## Pikiki (Jun 30, 2012)

Lets talk about Mass Building Exercises, I will just name what are the most important exercises IMO to build quality Mass. Is not this Top 10 on my list here are the only ones. One thing this moves have in common is they all are compound exercises. Why compound?? simply, Isolation exercises do not cause enough growth in your body due to the fact they will not recruit enough muscle fibres and you will never lift as heavy as you do on a compound. Most ppl always include this moves in their workout even without know this are the ones to build more mass on their body. One big mistake I`ve seen and experience my self is the use of isolation exercises to work on one specific body part with underdevelop while looking to growth. I was confused so I went to do my reaserch and look for few diffrent opinions. THe compound exercises are exactly what you need for those underdevolop muscles. When muscle mass is already at your desire point or goal isolation moves take place for a more define muscle. Here is my top 10 share yours so we all can get something out of this thread.

1) Deadlifts - No question is the king of muscle mass, simply your whole body gets to work.

2)Squats - Almost entire body is use to Squat, make sure go deep as you can.

3)Bentover rows - Great back builder move, form is crucial while performing this exercise to avoid injuries same goes with Dl and squats

4)Pull ups - a body weight or weighted move that helps back, Biceps, foremars, grip etc. Good to do Pull ups at least 2-3 times per week

5)Bench Press - Def one of everyones favorite, some prefer incline over flat but either ways you chest is the target muscle. 

6)Military press - One of my fav ones, works shoulders as a primary muscle but also hits Tri`s and upper chest ) not the same case if do it behind the neck). No matter seated or standing.

7)Dips - again another great move that can be perform body weight or weighted, helps a lot with tri`s and chest. Also hit back and rear delts as well.

8)Clean and press - targets shoulder, arms, chest, back and even lower body. Proper technique is need it for this exercise due to the explosiness on the movement is used to lifting the weights. 

9)Shrugs - traps is primary target but also helps with back, arms, your grip is challenge when go heavy(no straps bitch) and sholders.

10)Lat pulls - while hits your lats also chest, tri`s bi`s and whole back gets some a well.

None of this exercises is for most part leave to the side by most workouts programs you can try. Some programs only include just a few isolation move while a mass building goal is aim it. Lets share which ones work for you and how you combine this for your specicfics goals.


----------



## Mr P (Jun 30, 2012)

wow nice thread brother


----------



## JOMO (Jun 30, 2012)

Great Post hermano!! Man I miss doing dips. Maybe again someday.


----------



## Georgia (Jun 30, 2012)

I love weighted dips. Used to do machine dips but you feel amazing doing weighted dips, not to mention the pump be crazy bitches!


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 30, 2012)

great post piki


----------



## JOMO (Jun 30, 2012)

Skullcrushers..close grip bench are some more recent favs of mine!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 30, 2012)

I think you've got it covered, Bro! Great post!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 30, 2012)

Deadlift, Squat, Military, Close Grip BP, Bench Dips, Bent Over Rows, SLDL, DB Military, Bench Press, Shrugs in no particular order.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 30, 2012)

JOMO said:


> Skullcrushers..close grip bench are some more recent favs of mine!





rowdybrad said:


> Deadlift, Squat, Military, Close Grip BP, Bench Dips, Bent Over Rows, SLDL, DB Military, Bench Press, Shrugs in no particular order.



Def love skullcrushers and close grip bench, nice adds to the list guys.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 5, 2012)

Come on guys, what are you fav Mass builder exercises??


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 5, 2012)

You hit it on the head bro! Skull crushers are one of my fav's also and wide grip bb curls will give you a peak on your bicep like big poppa pump  Bent over rows are dangerous, as soon as you loose forum and round your back you will be struggling to stand for the next week. I am going through it right now


----------



## Hurt (Jul 5, 2012)

I usually just do tricep kickbacks and the hip adductor machine for mass...


----------



## Get Some (Jul 5, 2012)

Hurt said:


> I usually just do tricep kickbacks and the hip adductor machine for mass...



OMG, the mass that the hip adductor will add to your legs in just one week is astounding! I didn't even eat anything for one whole week but gained 12 lbs because I used the adductor so much!


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 5, 2012)

Id vote for the barbell glute bridge. Awesome exersice, and will easly will get u trough deadlift/squads plateaus... Plus another excuse to hump something...


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 5, 2012)

skull crusher to close grip presses.  use the same weight, burn outs or drop sets.


----------



## DF (Jul 5, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Id vote for the barbell glute bridge. Awesome exersice, and will easly will get u trough deadlift/squads plateaus... Plus another excuse to hump something...



Lol, that's great Lulu.  That guy is gonna fuck some bitches up.


----------



## DF (Jul 5, 2012)

I started doing over head db's while sitting on the end of a flat bench.  Works the shoulders & core.  Feels great!


----------



## beasto (Jul 6, 2012)

I always like bringing my CHAINS to the gym. Which means weighted pull ups & dips. Plus added to the machines for extra weight and a 45 or two hooked to it. helps with building MASS.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 20, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Come on guys, what are you fav Mass builder exercises??


for triceps,im loving the incline version of skullbusters,used to be called the french press i think


----------

